# HWR and Point of Use WH



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

A client used the competition move and install a WH and install a recirc in the system. He used a retrofit pump at the WH and a crossover under the sink. This place is old as in 20's or 30's and has galvanized piping under concrete floors. She does not like the pump and says it does not work. She wants it all to be removed and something different. She does not want to tear out walls to install a recirc line back to the WH. 

The question is would it work to install a point of use WH under the sink and use the hot water side as the supply. It would provide hot/warm water until the WH could get house HW to the fixture. Would the unit shut itself off at a certain incoming temp? Do the units have temp limits that are field adjustable? The idea is that she would have instant hot water from the unit and then when the HW gets there the unit would shut down or stop working. 

What do you think?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes i've done this before works quiet well.. i use ariston 2gal or larger electric water heaters http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-GL2-5-2-Gallon-Electric-Mini-Tank/dp/B0006GVO12


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Plumbworker said:


> Yes i've done this before works quiet well.. i use ariston 2gal or larger electric water heaters http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-GL2-5-2-Gallon-Electric-Mini-Tank/dp/B0006GVO12












And it is only 120 volts. That could be an option for your customer.


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

I like the 120 part. Most of the point of use tankless take 240 and draw 30+ amps to get any kind of hot water at the fixture. Especially a Kitchen sink. Thank you both.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

TXPlumbBob said:


> I like the 120 part. Most of the point of use tankless take 240 and draw 30+ amps to get any kind of hot water at the fixture. Especially a Kitchen sink. Thank you both.


Sounds like something's not working with your original setup circulator, timer, check valves??


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

TXPlumbBob said:


> I like the 120 part. Most of the point of use tankless take 240 and draw 30+ amps to get any kind of hot water at the fixture. Especially a Kitchen sink. Thank you both.













Be sure and write on your paperwork that your recommendation is a re-pipe. So when the tankless under the sink gets all clogged up with scale and rust, they aren't expecting you to repair it for free.

I would add a disclaimer on the invoice that due to the condition of the old and deteriorated galvanized piping under the slab, a complete re-pipe is recommended. And due to the condition of the galvanized piping, any rust or scale in the point-of-use W/H's voids their warranty. Don't forget this wording on the invoice.


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> Be sure and write on your paperwork that your recommendation is a re-pipe. So when the tankless under the sink gets all clogged up with scale and rust, they aren't expecting you to repair it for free.
> 
> I would add a disclaimer on the invoice that due to the condition of the old and deteriorated galvanized piping under the slab, a complete re-pipe is recommended. And due to the condition of the galvanized piping, any rust or scale in the point-of-use W/H's voids their warranty. Don't forget this wording on the invoice.


Good Advice, Thank you. I think the scale and rust from old galvanized lines are a big part of the problem in the recirc experiment. They have convinced themselves they do not like it and they will not change their minds.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

TXPlumbBob said:


> Good Advice, Thank you. I think the scale and rust from old galvanized lines are a big part of the problem in the recirc experiment. They have convinced themselves they do not like it and they will not change their minds.


That's what I was thinking maybe the line is so choked that the pump isn't pumping well, or maybe there is junk in the four way tee fitting.


----------



## dmar2053 (Feb 6, 2013)

http://www.faucetdepot.com/mobile/P...leDirectFeed&gclid=CJu7wceahL0CFcg7OgodpBwApA
I have put a couple in and had no complaints.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

laing got bought out by bell and gossett


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> Be sure and write on your paperwork that your recommendation is a re-pipe. So when the tankless under the sink gets all clogged up with scale and rust, they aren't expecting you to repair it for free.
> 
> I would add a disclaimer on the invoice that due to the condition of the old and deteriorated galvanized piping under the slab, a complete re-pipe is recommended. And due to the condition of the galvanized piping, any rust or scale in the point-of-use W/H's voids their warranty. Don't forget this wording on the invoice.


a wye strainer might not be bad idea either,i like that idea of the instant wh.


----------

